# My First Online Sale!



## bjbarrick (Dec 13, 2013)

I had my first online sale from EBay yesterday. When I saw the notification on my phone, I was so excited, I actually woke my husband up to tell him  I sell to friends all the time and I sell at flea markets, etc when I get the chance. I was so excited to get that sale. Now I really can't wait for my first Etsy sale


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Dec 13, 2013)

Ha ha, congratulations!!!


----------



## bjbarrick (Dec 13, 2013)

girlishcharm2004 said:


> Ha ha, congratulations!!!




Thank you


----------



## lsg (Dec 13, 2013)

Congratulations!:-D


----------



## mbaldwin (Dec 13, 2013)

hey, that is pretty cool, congratulations

Michael


----------



## bjbarrick (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## bjbarrick (Dec 15, 2013)

Annelizabeth said:


> Congrats




Thank you


----------



## Spicey477 (Dec 16, 2013)

Congratulations!!


----------



## bjbarrick (Dec 17, 2013)

Spicey477 said:


> Congratulations!!




Thanks


----------



## ourwolfden (Dec 17, 2013)

Congrats, the first sell online is always so cool!


----------



## Ancel (Dec 17, 2013)

Yay! The next will come soon


----------



## bjbarrick (Dec 17, 2013)

ourwolfden said:


> Congrats, the first sell online is always so cool!




Thanks! It was a really awesome feeling. Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## bjbarrick (Dec 17, 2013)

Ancel said:


> Yay! The next will come soon




I hope so. It's hard to wait for it lol


----------



## songwind (Dec 17, 2013)

Congratulations, that's great to hear!


----------



## bjbarrick (Dec 17, 2013)

songwind said:


> Congratulations, that's great to hear!




Thanks


----------

